# Does anyone wear a quiver anymore??



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm looking at pictures of the 2010 ASA in Augusta, and I see nobody wearing a quiver..Nothing but chairs with pvc attached to them. Anyone still use a hip quiver?


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

We only get a few Open shooters here with chairs. The majority still use hip quivers myself included.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I still see some people with hip quivers


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

When stuck behind large groups of shooters and things are moving real slow, especially on a hot summers day, i find it nearly impossible to sit down on one of those hip quivers......:chortle:. Thank God for archery shooters chairs.....:banana:


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

My better half and me both still use a hip quiver. That is at least until we can find someone making a sweet seat style chair.:wink:


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I would rather wear my quiver on my hip then carry a chair on my shoulder. I will sit on the ground if I need to sit.

Atleast for now, maybe it will change in a year orf something but I have never even looked into chairs.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Hopperton said:


> I would rather wear my quiver on my hip then carry a chair on my shoulder. I will sit on the ground if I need to sit.
> 
> Atleast for now, maybe it will change in a year orf something but I have never even looked into chairs.



Have a seat :wink:


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

Still hip quiver here


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

bustn'nocks said:


> My better half and me both still use a hip quiver. That is at least until we can find someone making a sweet seat style chair.:wink:


Academy, they have the high style chair. Or look up big gp on here.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I alternate at local shoots, but national events chair everytime.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

CutTheLoop said:


> Have a seat :wink:
> 
> View attachment 985037


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## KTMRacer (Dec 21, 2006)

I carry both but dont load either until I check out the crowd. When I do use my quiver I still use the old field style.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

i still wear a hip quiver


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i use a hip quiver.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

hip quiver for local shoots, seat for big shoots


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

I wear a quiver, like the convenience of having arrows on me, but carry a chair when i think the shoot will take a while or its raining.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

KTMRacer said:


> I carry both but dont load either until I check out the crowd. When I do use my quiver I still use the old field style.


So you dont use it out of comfort; you use it out of peer pressure or what everyone else is doing?


----------



## lugnut (Nov 23, 2005)

No, he means if there is a crowd and its gonna be backed up and have to wait a long time, he will take the chair! Geeesh!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

lugnut said:


> No, he means if there is a crowd and its gonna be backed up and have to wait a long time, he will take the chair! Geeesh!


Ahhhh. I have not used one so I dont know what the parameters for use/dont use are. I looked for chairs last night, there really isnt too many pre made ones so people must make them on their own. Is there a good chair that alot of people start out with?


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

Wife and I use hip quivers


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Stools every time...I do not like things hanging off my belt..however I do put my binos on a hook on my belt and my release pouch on my belt. I have been through a lot of stools in the past 3 years..best one so far is the backpack stool. I got it from Lancaster.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Cabelas dove stool with some golf tubes total price would be under 45 dollars


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Stool for me


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

i still use a hip quiver at local shoots where the pace is fairly quick.. but at Pro-ams, there soo much waiting, you better have a seat.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok the seat makes sense at all the Pro-Ams and shoots that are going to generate a lot of traffic. Maybe thats why i'm not use to it. I've never shot at a Pro-AM or something to that level


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

I use a hip quiver at local shoots but take my chair to the pro-am's


----------



## Duece Weaver (Jun 29, 2004)

I still wear a quiver for my arrows and release pocket but I also carry a stool to sit on. It's hard to break that routine. I could not count the times that I have seen people step up to the stake only to have to go back to their chair to get an arrow.


----------

